# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Τη Stirella κορίτσια!Τη Stirella!

## Panoss

Έχω πρόβλημα με ένα ατμοσίδερο Stirella. Όταν το βάζω να βγάλει ατμό, και το έχω στη χαμηλή θερμοκρασία, βγάζει σε ,μέτριο έως καλό βαθμό, ατμό. Όταν του ανεβάζω τη θερμοκρασία, ο ατμός που βγαίνει είναι λίγος.
Το άνοιξα, το έκανα βίδες για την ακρίβεια, να δω για άλατα, αλλά στη διαδρομή του ατμού, δε θα λεγα ότι βρήκα και πολλά.
Τέλος πάντων καθάρισα όσα άλατα μπόρεσα, αλλά αφού το συναρμολόγησα, δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.
Από λειτουργικής άποψης, δε βρήκα τίποτα ΕΚΤΟΣ από κάτι στην ηλεκτροβάνα (αν λέγεται έτσι), η οποία κανονίζει πότε ρέει ο ατμός από το μπόιλερ προς το σίδερο. Λοιπόν, όταν η βάνα είναι κλειστή, πρόσεξα ότι ΔΕΝ είναι εντελώς κλειστή, αλλά έχει κάποια διαρροή (ας πούμε 5% της πλήρους ροής) ατμού. Αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό άραγε, για να μην αυξάνεται υπερβολικα η πίεση μέσα στο μπόιλερ, ή μήπως όταν είναι κλειστή η ηλεκτροβάνα πρέπει να ναι 100% αδιαπέρατη από τον ατμό?

----------


## GEWKWN

αν τυχων το μπόιλερ δεν εχει κατι σαν 
ασφαλιστικο υψηλης πιεσης τοτε νομιζω οτι καλα
κανει και δεν κλεινει 100%.
Αν αυτο που κανει  δεν στο εκανε στην αρχη τοτε
σιγουρα εχει προβλημα το "Σιδερο" το κοιταξες;

----------


## d.r soutras

Πριν μερικές μέρες επιδιόρθωσα την στιρέλα της μάνας μου, είχε χρόνια να την χρησιμοποιήσει κ ήθελε να την πετάξει.
Έβαλα βραστό νερό και ξύδι μέσα στο μπόιλερ για να φύγουν τα άλατα (τουλάχιστον 7 με 8 πλύσεις), η καλύτερη λύση είναι να ανοίξεις το μπόιλερ κ να το καθαρίσεις απο τα άλατα. 
Σημείωση: όταν ανοιχτεί το μπόιλερ θέλει απαραίτητα καινούργια φλάντζα.
Το πρόβλημα στην στιρέλα της μάνας μου ήταν οτι η ηλεκτροβάνα είχε μπουκώσει απο τα άλατα (έλεγξα κ την διαδρομή του σωλήνα που παέι στο σίδερο κ το σίδερο, ήταν ο.κ) κ δεν ανοιγόκκλεινε καθόλου, σκέφτηκα να την ανοίξω αλλα φοβήθηκα μην την χαλάσω κ τελικά πήγα στον Βασιλιά (service της στιρέλα). 
Ο τύπος μου λέει θέλεις να αγοράσεις καινούργια ή θέλεις να την φτιάξουμε; Του λέω να την φτιάξουμε. Ανοίγει την ηλεκτροβάνα που παρεπιμπτόντως λύνετε πολύ εύκολα κ καθάρισε το σωληνάκι κ το ελατήριο. 
Στο τέλος έβαλε μια ειδική κόλλα εκέι που κουμπώνει το σωληνάκι πάνω στο υπόλοιπο μέρος της ηλεκτροβάνας για τυχόν απώλειες. Τα συναρμολόγησα όλα κ δουλεύει άψογα.
Στην περίπτωση σου aetosa λύσε την ηλεκτροβάνα καθάρισε την απο τα άλατα κ μετά χωρίς να την συνδέσεις στο μπόιλερ βάλτην στο 220 κ άκου αν κάνει το κλικ κλικ. 
Αν το κάνει παει να πει οτι δουλεύει. 
Πιστεύω χωρις να είμαι σίγουρος οτι η ηλεκτροβάνα κλέινει 100%. Να τσεκάρεις όπως ειπε ο GEWKWN την διαδρομή του σωλήνα που πάει στο σίδερο κ το σίδερο.
Συγνώμη γιο το μεγάλο post και το πρήξιμο.

----------


## Panoss

Τελικά η ηλεκτροβάνα, ανοίγει και κλείνει κανονικά και δεν έχει άλατα. Η διαδρομή (σωληνάκια) του ατμού είναι καθαρή από άλατα και οτιδήποτε άλλο, το μπόιλερ παράγει ατμό κανονικά, σε αρκετή πίεση, αλλά παρόλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να βρω το πρόβλημα. Το'χω εγκαταλείψει , πάντως σ'ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθειά σου, να σαι καλά.

----------

